# IBM Thinkpad390x dvd-rom



## Diminished7th (Jul 15, 2004)

I've been having problems trying to get my IBM sd-c320 dvd-rom to work on my IBM ThinkPad 390x. I think it is as simple as my not installing the correct drivers for this device. But, trying to find other drivers for it has been a pain in the ass, and the IBM site that i got the original drivers from is being gay. (as in the page i need to access can't be found.) 

     I think that i may have installed the incorrect drivers because when i right-click on my computer/go to device manager/and select disk drives, all that is mentioned is my harddrive and my floppy. (Although i can use the dvd-rom drive to access normal cd's) 

     I'll appreciate anyone who has an idea where i can find these drivers, or that can offer input. Thankyou.


----------



## Praetor (Jul 15, 2004)

...... uh what operating system? You tried emailing IBM


----------



## Diminished7th (Jul 15, 2004)

Windows 98, and no, but I'm in the process of doing so.


----------



## Diminished7th (Jul 15, 2004)

Still no reply. But, for the time being can anyone be of any assistance>?


----------



## Praetor (Jul 15, 2004)

Well emails are replied to within a day or two rather than within half-hour periods
Try the Oak drivers http://list.driverguide.com/list/company745/


----------



## Diminished7th (Jul 17, 2004)

Well, I've contacted the site ( www.onlinelaptops.com ) that I purchased the laptop from, and one of the techs told me that I shouldnt need specific drivers for the dvd-rom to function correctly. He said that my current set-up with the drivers that I got from www.ibm.com should do the trick. But, i don't know where that puts me. I still can't get the thing to play dvd's. 

       *I'm using WinDVD 5 

       What other information or ideas can you throw at me?

**THIS IS VERY URGENT, AS I AM LEAVING TOMORROW FOR VACATION**


----------



## Praetor (Jul 17, 2004)

1. Are you sure its a DVD player? The 390 does have a CDROM version too
2. DId you try the OAK drivers?
3. You *shouldnt* need specific drivers. I would try another pass at installtion to be sure


----------



## Diminished7th (Jul 17, 2004)

1. Yes, I'm sure it's a dvd player ( It worked before FDISK, heh ).

2. No, I didn't try the Oak Drivers from that URL.

3. I've done that.

4. I'm going to follow your number 2.


----------

